# Funding Arts for Children



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

I guess this is about art. I recently spoke with a retired piano teacher. Recently widowed, she would like to start taking students again. She's perfectly competent to do the job. I was thinking my foundation could pay her to take a number of students with little or no cost to the students or their parents. I'm now hearing from all kinds of people who are virtually screaming that I need to instead donate the funds to organizations dealing with race, gender and drug abuse issues. Yes, I know it's my money and I can do with it as I wish, but am I missing something fundamentally wrong with this plan? I know a couple of former art teachers willing to do something like this, as well. I think there is a need since most children around here go to public schools that give little attention to art and music. I doubt I'm the only philanthropist here and would appreciate knowing what others might think. Sometimes I understand life in the USA and apparently, sometimes I do not. All comments appreciated...


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

vonSuess said:


> I guess this is about art. I recently spoke with a retired piano teacher. Recently widowed, she would like to start taking students again. She's perfectly competent to do the job. I was thinking my foundation could pay her to take a number of students with little or no cost to the students or their parents. I'm now hearing from all kinds of people who are virtually screaming that I need to instead donate the funds to organizations dealing with race, gender and drug abuse issues. Yes, I know it's my money and I can do with it as I wish, but am I missing something fundamentally wrong with this plan? I know a couple of former art teachers willing to do something like this, as well. I think there is a need since most children around here go to public schools that give little attention to art and music. I doubt I'm the only philanthropist here and would appreciate knowing what others might think. Sometimes I understand life in the USA and apparently, sometimes I do not. All comments appreciated...


Quietly do want you want without seeking opinions of others, after all it is your money. I am hardly a philanthropist, but I donate to those that need it, but I also acquiesce to less worthy causes.


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

Big T said:


> Quietly do want you want without seeking opinions of others, after all it is your money. I am hardly a philanthropist, but I donate to those that need it, but I also acquiesce to less worthy causes.


Indeed, these things are best done quietly, although it seems word gets around where the money comes from. I did ask one particularly indignant caller what made her think I had anything to do with it. She said it just reeked of something I would do. Perhaps to be a patron of the arts doesn't mean such as it used to...


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

The focus of my giving is arts and arts education.

I really don't see it as being at odds with social justice. Indeed, the arts can only improve the human condition.

(This is no different from the predictable cries of "but what about world hunger?" every time NASA announces a new mission or orbital telescope.)

DH


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

Dhaller said:


> The focus of my giving is arts and arts education.
> 
> I really don't see it as being at odds with social justice. Indeed, the arts can only improve the human condition.
> 
> ...


I suppose that's it. I must not have kept up with current fundraising techniques...


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

To add: in my experience, people who complain about how folks give charitably do not themselves generally give charitably.

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I applaude the generosity of others, as described in the postings of those above. I have been fortunate to live a blessed live and have lived comfortably, but well within my means. It has never been my intention to accumulate wealth and consequently much of the excess goes to the church, an ever growing litany of charities, funding summer/sports camp tuition(S), etc. I freely acknowledge that I cannot carry a tune in a bucket and hence, it has never occurred to me to give to fund music lessons for those who can, but I am inspired by member vonSeuss's example above and I plan to correct that oversight in the near future. For those of us who have been blessed in life, I believe the health of our souls requires that we share those blessings.

Thank you member vobSeuss for starting such a great thread topic! .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

There are always those who complain about anything that isn't exactly within their worldview. Screw them! As said above, it's your money so do with it what you wish. As a life long musician and son of a music teacher, pay for the piano lessons in happiness and do the good you choose in your own way.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Lots of admirable sentiments expressed by many wonderful people. Thank you!


----------

